# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  Vbscript Functions for starters.

## ⁿetwork

VBScript References
VB Functions
VB Keywords

VBScript Functions

This page contains all the built-in VBScript functions. The page is divided into following sections:

    * Date/Time functions
    * Conversion functions
    * Format functions
    * Math functions
    * Array functions
    * String functions
    * Other functions

Date/Time Functions
Function 	Description
CDate 	Converts a valid date and time expression to the variant of subtype Date
Date 	Returns the current system date
DateAdd 	Returns a date to which a specified time interval has been added
DateDiff 	Returns the number of intervals between two dates
DatePart 	Returns the specified part of a given date
DateSerial 	Returns the date for a specified year, month, and day
DateValue 	Returns a date
Day 	Returns a number that represents the day of the month (between 1 and 31, inclusive)
FormatDateTime 	Returns an expression formatted as a date or time
Hour 	Returns a number that represents the hour of the day (between 0 and 23, inclusive)
IsDate 	Returns a Boolean value that indicates if the evaluated expression can be converted to a date
Minute 	Returns a number that represents the minute of the hour (between 0 and 59, inclusive)
Month 	Returns a number that represents the month of the year (between 1 and 12, inclusive)
MonthName 	Returns the name of a specified month
Now 	Returns the current system date and time
Second 	Returns a number that represents the second of the minute (between 0 and 59, inclusive)
Time 	Returns the current system time
Timer 	Returns the number of seconds since 12:00 AM
TimeSerial 	Returns the time for a specific hour, minute, and second
TimeValue 	Returns a time
Weekday 	Returns a number that represents the day of the week (between 1 and 7, inclusive)
WeekdayName 	Returns the weekday name of a specified day of the week
Year 	Returns a number that represents the year

Asc 	Converts the first letter in a string to ANSI code
CBool 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Boolean
CByte 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Byte
CCur 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Currency
CDate 	Converts a valid date and time expression to the variant of subtype Date
CDbl 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Double
Chr 	Converts the specified ANSI code to a character
CInt 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Integer
CLng 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Long
CSng 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype Single
CStr 	Converts an expression to a variant of subtype String
Hex 	Returns the hexadecimal value of a specified number
Oct 	Returns the octal value of a specified number

FormatCurrency 	Returns an expression formatted as a currency value
FormatDateTime 	Returns an expression formatted as a date or time
FormatNumber 	Returns an expression formatted as a number
FormatPercent 	Returns an expression formatted as a percentage

Abs 	Returns the absolute value of a specified number
Atn 	Returns the arctangent of a specified number
Cos 	Returns the cosine of a specified number (angle)
Exp 	Returns e raised to a power
Hex 	Returns the hexadecimal value of a specified number
Int 	Returns the integer part of a specified number
Fix 	Returns the integer part of a specified number
Log 	Returns the natural logarithm of a specified number
Oct 	Returns the octal value of a specified number
Rnd 	Returns a random number less than 1 but greater or equal to 0
Sgn 	Returns an integer that indicates the sign of a specified number
Sin 	Returns the sine of a specified number (angle)
Sqr 	Returns the square root of a specified number
Tan 	Returns the tangent of a specified number (angle)

Array 	Returns a variant containing an array
Filter 	Returns a zero-based array that contains a subset of a string array based on a filter criteria
IsArray 	Returns a Boolean value that indicates whether a specified variable is an array
Join 	Returns a string that consists of a number of substrings in an array
LBound 	Returns the smallest subscript for the indicated dimension of an array
Split 	Returns a zero-based, one-dimensional array that contains a specified number of substrings
UBound 	Returns the largest subscript for the indicated dimension of an array

InStr 	Returns the position of the first occurrence of one string within another. The search begins at the first character of the string
InStrRev 	Returns the position of the first occurrence of one string within another. The search begins at the last character of the string
LCase 	Converts a specified string to lowercase
Left 	Returns a specified number of characters from the left side of a string
Len 	Returns the number of characters in a string
LTrim 	Removes spaces on the left side of a string
RTrim 	Removes spaces on the right side of a string
Trim 	Removes spaces on both the left and the right side of a string
Mid 	Returns a specified number of characters from a string
Replace 	Replaces a specified part of a string with another string a specified number of times
Right 	Returns a specified number of characters from the right side of a string
Space 	Returns a string that consists of a specified number of spaces
StrComp 	Compares two strings and returns a value that represents the result of the comparison
String 	Returns a string that contains a repeating character of a specified length
StrReverse 	Reverses a string
UCase 	Converts a specified string to uppercase

CreateObject 	Creates an object of a specified type
Eval 	Evaluates an expression and returns the result
GetLocale 	Returns the current locale ID
GetObject 	Returns a reference to an automation object from a file
GetRef 	Allows you to connect a VBScript procedure to a DHTML event on your pages
InputBox 	Displays a dialog box, where the user can write some input and/or click on a button, and returns the contents
IsEmpty 	Returns a Boolean value that indicates whether a specified variable has been initialized or not
IsNull 	Returns a Boolean value that indicates whether a specified expression contains no valid data (Null)
IsNumeric 	Returns a Boolean value that indicates whether a specified expression can be evaluated as a number
IsObject 	Returns a Boolean value that indicates whether the specified expression is an automation object
LoadPicture 	Returns a picture object. Available only on 32-bit platforms
MsgBox 	Displays a message box, waits for the user to click a button, and returns a value that indicates which button the user clicked
RGB 	Returns a number that represents an RGB color value
Round 	Rounds a number
ScriptEngine 	Returns the scripting language in use
ScriptEngineBuildVersion 	Returns the build version number of the scripting engine in use
ScriptEngineMajorVersion 	Returns the major version number of the scripting engine in use
ScriptEngineMinorVersion 	Returns the minor version number of the scripting engine in use
SetLocale 	Sets the locale ID and returns the previous locale ID
TypeName 	Returns the subtype of a specified variable
VarType 	Returns a value that indicates the subtype of a specified variable


Used to indicate an uninitialized variable value. A variable value is uninitialized when it is first created and no value is assigned to it, or when a variable value is explicitly set to empty.

Example:
Dim x   'the variable x is uninitialized!
x="ff"   'the variable x is NOT uninitialized anymore
x=Empty   'the variable x is uninitialized!

Note: This is not the same as Null!!
IsEmpty 	

Used to test if a variable is uninitialized.

Example: If (IsEmpty(x)) 'is x uninitialized?
Nothing 	Used to indicate an uninitialized object value, or to disassociate an object variable from an object to release system resources.

Example: Set myObject=Nothing
Is Nothing 	Used to test if a value is an initialized object.

Example: If (myObject Is Nothing) 'is it unset?

Note: If you compare a value to Nothing, you will not get the right result! Example: If (myObject = Nothing) 'always false!
Null 	Used to indicate that a variable contains no valid data.

One way to think of Null is that someone has explicitly set the value to "invalid", unlike Empty where the value is "not set".

Note: This is not the same as Empty or Nothing!!

Example: x=Null 'x contains no valid data
IsNull 	Used to test if a value contains invalid data.

Example: if (IsNull(x)) 'is x invalid?
True 	Used to indicate a Boolean condition that is correct (True has a value of -1)
False 	Used to indicate a Boolean condition that is not correct (False has a value of 0)


Example (IE Only)
<html>
<body>

<script type="text/vbscript">
document.write("This is my first VBScript!")
</script>

</body>
</html> 

ⁿetwork

----------


## .paul.

you've posted in the wrong forum. it should be in the codebank

----------


## Hack

_Moved To The CodeBank_

----------

